# Zorch Products



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

I recently stumbled upon a website: Zorchproducts.com. Everything on the site seem sold out, but they have some nice torch rigs for Mapp gas, and a cheap rig for a 'B' tank setup. Does anyone own their products or has any experience with them? The prices seem pretty low.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Never heard of them


----------



## cuseplumber (Nov 1, 2014)

Was looking at those torches to would like to hear more about them if anyone tries one


----------

